# Can You Run It? isnt working, applet wont download



## linkin

I've literally left it "downloading" for an hour with no internet activity. it was working the other day but when i cleared my history it screwed up and now it won't work.
any ideas? i've allowed the site to show pop ups and even truned the popup blocker off and turned my AVG firewall off but it still isnt working.

EDIT: Also allowed the site to download components,still not working. Will try with IE


----------



## linkin

Works in IE but not firefox. any ideas please?


----------



## voyagerfan99

did you try loading the page, letting it sit for a few seconds, and refresh the page? That's usually what I have to do. Then it downloads and does it's thing.


----------



## linkin

yes, i've tried.
Looks like i'll just open up IE (shudder) to use it.


----------



## Shane

I have the same problem,Its not worked for me in...well forever.

I dont know why.


----------



## linkin

could it be the latest firefox version is incompatible? i'm using 3.5.2


----------



## linkin

Ok, I've formatted (new HDD  ) and installed FF 3.5.2 again and it's still not working, except with IE. Can anyone confirm that the latest firefox is incompatible with the site.

OR, if anyone has it working in firefox PM me and i'll give you my email so you can send me the applet that is downloaded in firefox, so it can work with mine


----------



## Intel_man

run as admin.


----------



## linkin

The problem is that the site is supposed to install the add-on (with a little dialog box) and instead it just sits there saying "downloading"
I'm going to try updating java.

EDIT: it's working now! guys, all you need to do is update/install java if you haven't got it or updated it in a while


----------

